# Customizing a MArineland C-360



## jldean78 (Aug 6, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone has customized a C-360?

Here is my idea!

I want to replace the plastic tubes that come with the filter and use pvc instead. The purpose would be to have two outputs and two inputs for the filter. One of each on both sides.

My question is would the affect the filter in any way?


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

The flow is the flow..however it`s divided. If your filtration can move 300gph, with a fully loaded cannister, then you divide the intake/output you would still be moving the same amount(less a small amount for the additional piping), but it won`t be moving 300gph at each intake or output..not sure if the loss of suck would allow the pooh to just float on by your intakes.
If it were mine, I would keep a single intake and divide the outputs to spraybars at each tank end.
HTH


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Try a single intake in the middle of the tank, with an output on each side. Two intakes may make purging the air out of both intakes a little funky when totally dry... maybe.

As for PVC, I like the "flexibility" of plastic tubing. 

-Ryan


----------



## illusions2281 (Jan 25, 2009)

Does anyone run media other than what was orginally supplied with the filter? Anyone ever thought about putting bio balls, cermic rings, and 2 baskets of eheim substrat pro?

Also, anyone know where i can get a larger type pre-filter pads like pond filters that i can cut to size? I have a mag 350 for water polishing. So, i'd like to have this pump as a bio filter that i would have to change too often.


----------



## gtsum (Feb 25, 2008)

illusions2281 said:


> Does anyone run media other than what was orginally supplied with the filter? Anyone ever thought about putting bio balls, cermic rings, and 2 baskets of eheim substrat pro?
> 
> Also, anyone know where i can get a larger type pre-filter pads like pond filters that i can cut to size? I have a mag 350 for water polishing. So, i'd like to have this pump as a bio filter that i would have to change too often.


This is how mine are setup (bottom to top):

Bottom Basket - Eheim Ehfi mech, then the stock course, black sponge
Next Basket - stock course black sponge, then filter floss
Next Basket - the stock ceramics noodles, then filter floss
Top Basket - Seachem Matrix


----------



## illusions2281 (Jan 25, 2009)

obviously every tank is differnt but how often do you have to clean it out?


----------



## gtsum (Feb 25, 2008)

illusions2281 said:


> obviously every tank is differnt but how often do you have to clean it out?


not too often...I change the filter floss out about once a month. When the flow starts decreasing noticeably, I then clean out the canister...maybe once every 3 months or so?? I have 7 Yellow Labs, 2 Demasoni, 2 Mangaino, 3 Socolofi, and a pleco in there (75G)


----------



## illusions2281 (Jan 25, 2009)

I would for go the floss for a larger pond sponge like the "pre-filter" stuff so to cut down on filter maintence. so maybe it would be like 3-6 months?


----------



## JALOOS (Sep 6, 2008)

illusions2281 said:


> I would for go the floss for a larger pond sponge like the "pre-filter" stuff so to cut down on filter maintence. so maybe it would be like 3-6 months?


I would prefer to do mine more often than 3 to 6 months. The idea of the filter is to remove the crud from your water. If its trapped in your filter for 6 months its doing nothing but rotting in the water flow anyway.

Personally other than bio media I would go with as many and as often as you see fit. The more you clean the mechanical filtration the better in my opiion. All boils down to effort you want to put in doesn't it?


----------



## illusions2281 (Jan 25, 2009)

well i have a marineland 350 magnum that i run the micron filter. i switch it out every 3-5 days. and it does a pretty good job with mechanical filtration. so i'm just looking for something to keep the nitrates. so i'm contemplating getting a c-360 to run bio. But i'm not sure i may go with an eheim 2217 or another eheim 2078 or maybe something else. I'm just not sure.

I'm not really sure how the bio-filtration works. does it absorbe the bio-crud or does it just run water by it and its majicly cured? and then to clean the bio- you just dip it in some tank water every so often?


----------



## JALOOS (Sep 6, 2008)

illusions2281 said:


> I'm not really sure how the bio-filtration works. does it absorbe the bio-crud or does it just run water by it and its majicly cured? and then to clean the bio- you just dip it in some tank water every so often?


Pretty much. The bacteria feed off the nitrites and ammonia and convert it to nitrates. You will still need initial mechanical filtration ahead of the bio media to avoid poluting it so a layer of mechanical media is still required and will need periodic cleaning. A sponge pre filter over the intake works well for being cleaned frequently as well.


----------



## illusions2281 (Jan 25, 2009)

yuh, i recently put a hydor spong over the intake on my mag 350 and it took twice as long to before cleaning. So today i was planning on buying a pond prefilter to go over the intake of my main canister


----------

